# Jet DC650 dust collector and lathe: any tips for my setup?



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a small woodshop in my basement. Graduated from a simple shop vac to this entry level jet dust collector, dc-650. One major drawback of the dc-650 is the top input. It makes the hosing difficult. I rigged up some blocks to support my setup. I have it Y off to provide collection to the lathe, and gates for efficiency. I also added the round swivel for what i thought would be ease of use....

The issue I'm seeing is the hose vac is short and overall awkward to use. Even with the wooden block zip tied up , my afraid I'll knock the dust collector over or cause parts to separate and the rest to fall. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I think I would get another section of hose to go to the lathe.
If you can't secure the bottom base to the post as you did the top I think I would add a sand bag between the bottom base and the bag. It shouldn't affect the operation any, just have a couple of inches less height in the bag.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Maybe you could add a 90 degree turn right at the beginning so it is coming out of the side instead of straight up, also I think you have the Y upside down. The way you have it makes the dust have to turn a big angle when coming from the lathe, and loses a lot of suction.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am surprised if you are much airflow/ suction at the lathe.

Sorry to be the messenger of bad news, but your Y fitting is installed "backwards". This is causing the air to have to double back on itself. It will do so but consume a LOT of pressure drop. 

Everything in a ducting system consumes pressure drop.

If the lathe connection is stationary using sewer pipe and long radius 90 deg elbows will have much less pressure drop than the flexible hose. If you cannot find, then use 2 45 deg. Do not use the 90 deg fittings which have a sharp corner on the inside. Too much pressure drop.

Example of long radius fitting.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_24870-676-41P0ST_4294765356__?productId=3609606&Ns=p_product_avg_rating|1&pl=1¤tURL=%3FNs%3Dp_product_avg_rating|1&facetInfo=

I would use a shop vac for cleaning the floor. This is what I use.

If you need to use the DC, then change the lathe connection to solid PVC pipe and put the Y in the line and secure to the lathe. I do not see you pulling the lathe over. You can then stop using the round swivel, which is also contributing to pressure drop and should not be needed with flex hose.

If you revise the piping you may be surprised how much airflow and suction is available.


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

For what it's worth. IMHO you should delete the "y" fitting altogether. It seems to go only to the floor vac anyway. Your DC has wheels. Move it around to the backside of the lathe to save some hose stretch. (Is there any way to attach the hose beneath the fan? Is the lower support even necessary?) But then, the only chips you'll be catching is what falls into the hopper under the lathe. Most of my chips go on the floor. It looks like you will spend more time setting up the DC than you would sweeping the floor. The only time I use the DC at the lathe is to catch the swarf from sanding. All of my tools and tables are on wheels, so anchoring the DC would be counter-productive. I invested in some cheap 3" PVC pipe and fittings and made instant connections at each tool. (Usually my pics don't show up properly) 

View attachment 66724


View attachment 66725


View attachment 66726


View attachment 66727


----------



## durdyolman (Mar 22, 2013)

Trying again for pics


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I agree about the Y fitting. I would use at least a 90 degree T, or turn the Y upside down.


----------

